

TSA’s Secret Behavior Checklist to Spot Terrorists - o0-0o
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/27/revealed-tsas-closely-held-behavior-checklist-spot-terrorists/

======
o0-0o
Here's a link to the actual document:

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1697...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1697887/spot-
referral.pdf)

